# Dish Network without phone line?



## GJW (Dec 26, 2006)

Anybody have Dish Network without having the receiver hooked up to the phone line?
I know they like it to work that way but is it actually required?


----------



## Tooner (Dec 26, 2006)

No, it does not have to be hooked to the phone. Mine hasn't been hooked into the phone for several years. I believe the phone hook up is for ordering pay per view movies and such.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 26, 2006)

It varies depending on the carrier. The phone line was for outbound traffic and required a separate dialup isp account.

There are still both types around, but the 2 way satellite is gaining ground.




Tooner said:


> No, it does not have to be hooked to the phone. Mine hasn't been hooked into the phone for several years. I believe the phone hook up is for ordering pay per view movies and such.


----------



## gorn (Dec 26, 2006)

I have had dishnetwork for years and never had it hooked to a phone line. That is only used for ordering pay per view stuff. I think turbodog is talking about internet access not the television broadcast which are two different things.


----------



## turbodog (Dec 26, 2006)

Shows you what ~14 years of not watching tv does to you. I saw the word 'dish' and automatically thought data.


----------



## swampgator (Dec 26, 2006)

I've had Dish since Jan 02 it's only been hooked up to a phone line when ordering pay per view.


----------



## bobisculous (Dec 27, 2006)

The only "reason" you need to connect your reciever to a phone line is to have multiple recievers in the same home. We have ordered many Pay Per views without ever having a phone line hooked up to our reciever. 

When you have multiple recievers though, the company wants to be sure that you are not taking that extra reciever to someone elses house while still only paying the 6-7 bucks a month, or whatever it is. So they will tell you that you must have a phone line for multiple recievers, but it is still not required at all. Argue enough and you will get your way from what I am aware.

-Cameron


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 27, 2006)

turbodog said:


> It varies depending on the carrier. The phone line was for outbound traffic and required a separate dialup isp account.
> 
> There are still both types around, but the 2 way satellite is gaining ground.


 
TV not internet...  

We do not have a phone line and have 3 Dish receivers at our home. It is just for PPV. I think you can get software updates also.


----------



## James S (Dec 27, 2006)

Bobalicious has it right. They make sure you dont get a second receiver cheap and take it somewhere else. They get the CID data from the call to verify that it's where you say it is. It has to call in every so often or they will turn it off. That being said there are ways around it if you negotiate with them, as more and more people are not having land line phone lines anymore so they will accommodate you, but you have to ask them


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 27, 2006)

I have had dish since Jan 04 and have never had a phone line connected. As already pointed out the phone line is mostly for ordering movies, BUT it's just as easy to go online to order movies from dish, I am just guessing since I have never watched a movie on dish.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a multiple receiver set up at my house. Until we moved to a new house, I never had a phone jack close enough to hook up a receiver. I do not use the pay per view either. But, I have never had a problem. They may want it to keep track of where your receivers are, but my second and third ones have never been hooked up.


----------



## GJW (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the info


----------



## gorn (Dec 27, 2006)

My setup has always been with at least 2 recievers. I have never had any hooked up to a phone line. I do take one of my old recievers with me in my motorhome from time to time. I wish they had a 12 volt reciever like directTV does. It would make the road trips a little easier.


----------



## swampgator (Dec 27, 2006)

gorn said:


> My setup has always been with at least 2 recievers. I have never had any hooked up to a phone line.


 
I with you. I have one receiver in my living room and another in my bedroom. Neither are hooked up to a phone line.


----------

